# Oh England , my England.



## airborne (May 28, 2011)

http://youtu.be/RPqFn2dE6Mk


----------



## John A Silkstone (May 28, 2011)

So true. So sad.

Silky


----------



## Bombardier (May 28, 2011)

True and sad indeed .


----------



## Holmesy7291 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sad, true and happening right now. I'm not ashamed to say I support the EDL, as they seem to be the ONLY group willing to stand up for the rights of the man in the street and also to back our men and women of the Armed Forces 110%.


----------

